# NBA-Cleveland Cavs vs. Golden State Warriors



## Ruthanne (Jun 2, 2016)

Anybody watching this basketball championship game?  I'm watching it since Cleveland is about 100 ft. from my doorstep.  I'm rooting for the Cavs of course!!


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 2, 2016)

My late wife lived in Akron for about 30 years and remembered watching LeBron play when he was in 8th or 9th grade.  So, yeah, I'll be watching at least part of it and rooting for the Clevelands!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 2, 2016)

Yay, Go Cavs!! Boy they are getting their butts kicked right now.  Ugh.


----------



## senile1 (Jun 2, 2016)

Is this to suggest you are also a Brown's fan, or do you follow American football? If so, you might say we are adversaries, I am a Raven fan; Baltimore born and bread.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't have a lot of team spirit for the Browns or Indians unfortunately.  Maybe if they would win 2 games in a row I might.  lol!


----------



## senile1 (Jun 2, 2016)

I do believe this is Cleveland's year, what's it been,1964, since the great Jim Brown played for Cleveland and they won their last Championship. I thought the Indians were pretty hot a few years back.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 2, 2016)

Many years back!!  There are still people going to their games and rooting for them.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 3, 2016)

I grew up with pro basketball, football and baseball. Saw both the Celtics in their Auerbach-managed '60's heydays - oh, those Bill Russell/Wilt Chamberlain matchups! - and lived in LA during the great Laker teams of Jabbar. But eventually dropped basketball after getting tired of watching big men endlessly dunk baskets in showy displays of muscle but lousy teamwork. 

Nobody got called for charging or traveling any longer. Finesse in playmaking was lost; players could barely manage to pass a ball to their fellow player if he was more than 4' away. Free throws? A joke. It was just dunk, dunk, dunk, dunk. Bleh.

Finally watched a late season Warriors game this year. Hey, look at that! This team can pass the ball around with real skill! They run complex plays and are quick to adjust to opposing teams. And they can shoot - not just 2-pointers but 3-pointers and free throws! 

Goodness gracious, it's a REAL basketball team, like the ones I grew up watching. What a difference that team ethic makes.

It's a different game nowadays than the one I grew up with. Imagine Bob Cousy or Elgin Baylor with today's rules...an intriguing thought.

But OTOH, in football we're stuck with the Niners, whose glory days are well behind them. Here in the SF Bay Area we love the former owner, Eddie deBartolo, and LOATHE his sister Denise York, current owner. I can always root for (and do) the Raiders, but we'll probably lose them to another city. There's just no city funds or corporate biggies to fund a new stadium that is desperately needed - the Colisseum is a disgusting armpit of a stadium - so sadly, I don't blame the owner Mark Davis for looking elsewhere.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2016)

Lethe200 said:


> I grew up with pro basketball, football and baseball. Saw both the Celtics in their Auerbach-managed '60's heydays - oh, those Bill Russell/Wilt Chamberlain matchups! - and lived in LA during the great Laker teams of Jabbar. But eventually dropped basketball after getting tired of watching big men endlessly dunk baskets in showy displays of muscle but lousy teamwork.
> 
> Nobody got called for charging or traveling any longer. Finesse in playmaking was lost; players could barely manage to pass a ball to their fellow player if he was more than 4' away. Free throws? A joke. It was just dunk, dunk, dunk, dunk. Bleh.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lethe200!

The Cleveland Indians have actually won 2 games in a row I believe, yay!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2016)

I hope the Cavs will win this championship.  I know they can do it if none of them gets hurt.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 5, 2016)

The Cavs are playing the Warriors tonight.  The Indians have done pretty well this season, too, I'm surprised to say.  Yay!


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 5, 2016)

Not looking good at all for the Clevelands.   Bummer.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 5, 2016)

No, they really got their rear ends kicked tonight.  It was painful to watch.  I shut if off when there were a few minutes left.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2016)

The Cavs beat the Warriors by 30 points last night.  Yay!  I hope they can do it again.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 19, 2016)

The Cavs are playing the Warriors tonight!  I think it is game 6.  I hope the Cavs will win because that's close to my home town.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 19, 2016)

It's game 7.  AND CLEVELAND WINS!  NBA CHAMPS.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 19, 2016)

Yay!!  Cleveland won the NBA!!!!!!  Woo Hoo!!artytime::cheers1::woohoo1::thumbsup1::clap:


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 19, 2016)

Great game!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 19, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Great game!


I just can't stop smilin'!


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 20, 2016)

Who the heck was that annoying lady in blue talking like a women imitating a man stealing the moment to get a few standard comments.

Golden State 3 point shooting was way off after it seem liked they would never miss early in the series.

James injured? Wrist?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2016)

Sorry but I don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## senile1 (Jun 21, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Anybody watching this basketball championship game?  I'm watching it since Cleveland is about 100 ft. from my doorstep.  I'm rooting for the Cavs of course!!





I told you the Cav's had a chance; they won it all.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 21, 2016)

senile1 said:


> I told you the Cav's had a chance; they won it all.


Yes they did, they really did, woooooo hooooo!!!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2016)

The crowds downtown are massive, must be at least a million people.  The parade is going at a snails pace because so many people are lining the streets.  It's all peaceful, though.


----------

